# [ADW/EX]LAUNCHERPRO][NOVA/APEX FREE/PRO][GO LAUNCHER][Theme][Minimal Black Text Theme[Updated][10-16-12][SMALLER SIZE][RATE 5 STAR IF YOU LIKE]



## kyledlindgren

Mod Type:: Theme

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Theme Manager

Optional:: Themed

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hello all!

This is a Black version of Minimal TEXT! Much Requested. If you like please get me a 5 star rating, that's what i work towards!

1000+icons!

V0.2.0 = Initial Release

Free Minimal Black Text: https://play.google.....kyledesignedme
Paid/Donate Minimal Black: https://play.google.....kyledesignedme

Original (OG) Minimal Text: http://goo.gl/Gp46F



Code:


<br />
**Donate/Rate 5 Star if you want to help me out :-)**<br />
WORKS ON NOVA LAUNCHER/PRIME, long click icon, edit, click icon, then ADW icon pack. :)<br />
WORKS ON APEX LAUNCHER/PRO!<br />
WORKS ON LAUNCHER PRO Under theme and apply it<br />
WORKS on ADW EX Launcher (Preferred)<br />
WORKS on ADW Launcher (Spend the $3 bucks and buy ADW EX....)<br />
****Buy Me a BEER****<br />
**** Pre-installation warning ****<br />
** Make sure you have ADW or ADW EX or Launcher Pro or Nova Launcher or APEX Launcher Pro installed to use this theme!**<br />
********************************<br />
Thanks everyone for all the great feedback :)<br />
I read everything and respond to everything!<br />
********************************<br />
You can find ADW here (Free): [URL=https://market.android.com/details?id=org.adw]https://market.android.com/details?id=org.adw[/URL].launcher&feature=search_result<br />
You can find ADW EX here (~$3.32): [URL=https://market.android.com/details?id=org.adwfreak]https://market.android.com/details?id=org.adwfreak[/URL].launcher&feature=more_from_developer<br />
*******************************<br />
To APPLY the theme:<br />
ADW (Free):<br />
  From the desktop Click Menu > More > ADWSettings > Theme Preferences.... Find and apply the theme<br />
ADW EX (Paid):<br />
  From the desktop Click Menu > More > ADWSettings > Theme Preferences.... Find and apply the theme<br />
********************************<br />
This ADW Theme has over 1300+ icons and I plan on keeping this updated as often as possible!<br />
This app also has a few dock bars and wallpapers.<br />
********************************<br />
This app works best when you hide icon labels! Looks so clean!<br />
*ADW to hide icon labels-<br />
Desktop - Menu > More > ADWSettings > Screen Preferences > Hide Icon Labels<br />
Drawer - Menu > More > ADWSettings > Drawer Settings > Show App Labels<br />
*ADW EX to hide icon labels<br />
	 Desktop - Menu > More > ADWSettings > UI Settings > Screen Preferences > Advanced Settings > Hide Icon Labels<br />
	 Drawer - Menu > More > ADWSettings > UI Settings > Drawer Settings > Hide Labels<br />
********************************<br />
Please note a few things I have run into:<br />
	*** Angry Birds is all under the same "Activity Name" (Blame Rovio) I have added a Angry Birds Season and Rio to the icon pack. When you put the icon on the desktop , long click the icon, click edit, touch the icon, click ADW theme Icon Pack , and click Minimal Text and you’re in the game!***<br />
	*** Any Game in the Market made by UNITY3D, are horrible! I can't code their icons due to them all having the same "Coded Name" Here are the ones i for sure cant code: CORDY , Jenga, AGWB, Stellar Escape , AIRAttackHD, Shadow GUN. All use the same code BUT are in the Icon pack :) <img src='http://rootzwiki.com/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.png' class='bbc_emoticon' alt='^_^' /> Enjoy!***<br />
********************************<br />
JUST CLEAN ICONS! Thanks to SHIFT!!!<br />
	** Link to his XDA post: [URL=http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php]http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php[/URL]?t=1188052**<br />
********************************<br />
Please let me know if you have any concerns, issues, questions, and requests!!!<br />
Thanks everyone!<br />
Kyle<br />

Thank you in advance!
Kyle.Designed.Me -> Play Store = https://play.google....yle.Designed.Me


----------



## kyledlindgren

Hello again all!

Major Update 

Full Support for Go Launcher 
Full Support (Integrated) APEX free and pro
59 additionally added icons
Nova/APEX is now loading off a new filter, as in all the previously "Un-Themeable" icons are now themed!
NEW NO DPI access for the APP, so no Android compression from the ICONS to your desktop!
New Icon Pack for Nova and APEX that's clear and up to date!
Support for non-touch devices (Not sure if it helps those devices)
Cleaned up some icons also 
Free: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=minimalblacktext.kyledesignedme
Paid: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=donateminimalblacktext.kyledesignedme

Rate 5 stars please, That's all i ask  Donations are not necessary. I do this for the ratings!



Code:


<br />
**If you appreciate this, RATE 5 Stars or check out the paid version! For beer.DUH**<br />
*Update=Restart your launcher!*<br />
<br />
V0.5.0 – 59 new icons, new icon pack drawer for APEX/NOVA, FULL Support for GO Launcher!! Full Support for APEX (FREE and PRO). Icon Handling method/DPI improved!<br />
<br />
Minimal Text Theme! Here: [URL=https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Kyle.Designed]https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Kyle.Designed[/URL].Me<br />
<br />
Rate 5 stars if you like it!<br />
Works on Nova, APEX,FREE & PRO, LauncherPRO, ADW.launcher/EX, GO Launcher<br />
KYLE.DESIGNED.ME<br />


----------



## kyledlindgren

V1.0.0 – 100 new icons, all requests have been added (Should be themed/in icon pack). Brings those ratings back up THANKS!


----------

